# $549 Snowboard Rack?



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

Board Stall wall mounted rack for snowboards, skateboards and skis. | Specifications

Just wanted to know if you guys heard of this wall rack? It looks pretty sick & was plannin on getting 2 of them until today. Its hands down the best lookin' one i've ever seen IMO. 

Well, I signed up for their email list to get informed when its gonna come out. They just emailed me today because they finally put pricing on their site. They are gonna be trying to sell this thing for $249 freakin' dollars??? The pro version is solid wood and its $549!!! I think they are out of their minds. I can buy a board for that. I was thinking the regular one would be in the $50-$70 range. Maybe $100-$130 for the pro. 

Just wonderin' what you guys think?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

fucking retarded.



if you paid $50 for that piece of shit you'd still be getting assraped


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> fucking retarded.
> 
> if you paid $50 for that piece of shit you'd still be getting assraped


LMFAO!!! Best comment ever. Def dont wanna get assraped. 

Understood, but has anyone found a decent wall mount rack? I only found ones that look like they are made for a garage or a basement. I wanna my Horrorscope right on the wall in my dining room but i'm not usin' some DIY homedepot lookin' shit.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> fucking retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> if you paid $50 for that piece of shit you'd still be getting assraped


Agreed^^^ you can get stuff for $5-40 that looks alot nicer and is just as easy to mount to the wall


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I use the Burton wall mounts. They're pretty minimal and I hung them to line up with my heel cups, so you barely notice them.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd buy a $549 snowboard rack. It would just have to come with a snowboard worth $529.


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

bseracka said:


> I use the Burton wall mounts. They're pretty minimal and I hung them to line up with my heel cups, so you barely notice them.


Cool. Somehow I missed those. Prob gonna get them. 

Thx!


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

NYHC said:


> Cool. Somehow I missed those. Prob gonna get them.
> 
> Thx!


HangTime Snowboard Wall Mount - Black:Amazon:Sports & Outdoors

I use this and it works well.


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Jason said:


> HangTime Snowboard Wall Mount - Black:Amazon:Sports & Outdoors
> 
> I use this and it works well.


I have two of these as well and they work pretty nice. 

A buddy of mine just bought a couple of of J brackets and coated them in plastidip and made 10 brackets for ~$15 and they work just as well as hangtime.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> fucking retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> if you paid $50 for that piece of shit you'd still be getting assraped


all of this. anyone who pays that much for that thing is a god dam gullible moron. you can make some for under 20...


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

If you want to hang them vertically with top sheet out just put two screws in the wall at the same distance as your boards waist width. Then put the waist of the board between them and let the board slide down until the nose of your board catches. GL and avoid anal rape at all cost!!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

DIY can look good if you put some effort into it.

The hanger in the picture is ugly IMO. Who would want that even if it was 50$:dunno:.

Each to their own I guess.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

dreampow said:


> DIY can look good if you put some effort into it.
> 
> The hanger in the picture is ugly IMO. Who would want that even if it was 50$:dunno:.
> 
> Each to their own I guess.


Agreed.

That thing reminds me of an Oregon Duck football helmet.

The Burton ones look decent. Minimal.


----------

